# Billy's summer groom



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Partly due to his adult coat coming through and therefore lots of Matt's springing up all over and partly in preparation for a long hot summer (?!!?!) we took Billy in yesterday for a nice short summer cut. He seems very happy and sprightly with it - his skinny legs are taking some getting used to though - lol.
Hx

Before and Afters:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww he looks great! i bet he smells wonderful too!


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Awww Billy is the image of Stanlee . We had him cut on Tuesday (his 1st) and he looks like a spring lamb !!! And he did smell wonderful till he found a lovely puddle to keep runninng through yesterday out on our walk xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Billy looks fab! Let's hope we get a warm summer to show off his new look


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Very posh.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He looks fantastic and so cute,he looks so proud of his ne hair cut lol x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice - Rascal has just had a similar cut !


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He looks great, they did a good job.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

He looks so proud of his new hair do ... I love his white tux marking ... stunning cockapoo  Billy boy you look so handsome


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh he looks lovely, yeh the tux always looks bigger when they've had a cut....keep him away from anythingy stinky, I'm sure they dont like smelling nice, always an invite to roll in something


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

He looks fab. Keltie is a mass of matts at the moment, think I'll bring her grooming appointment forward or they are going to tell me off for not combing her. I really do try but she wriggles around and won't settle so I keep giving up!! It's so hard cos I love her shaggy look. Has anyone tried detangling spray and does it work?


----------

